# Need to get into the habit of drawing again...



## preternaturalism (Nov 21, 2013)

Post pictures for me? I'm going to try to sketch a betta a day. Quality may or may not be involved.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is my girl


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here you go! Have fun ^_^


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lilnaugrim I'm always surprised on how big his fins are they are just amazing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> lilnaugrim I'm always surprised on how big his fins are they are just amazing.


You're telling me! lol they are literally longer than his body and I swear he keeps growing even though he's a year and a half old now! He shouldn't still be growing like this!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol he's just amazing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Lol he's just amazing.


Thanks ;-) he's my prized boy for sure!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ellis


----------

